# A well known Birmingham Car Factory...



## Reaperman (Feb 20, 2007)

Had a solo look around here recently, Best not mentioning the name so it wont crop up in google etc. But I'm sure we all know where this is and the circumstances of its closure. So theres not any real need to mention it. The publicity surrounding this location is to the extent that I wont be in a rush to post these on IB at the moment, Though I doubtless will in the future.

I was suprised at how much was left considering how long demolition has been going on for. There is still a significant amount that I havent seen but I was able to get around all parts relatively unhindered seeing those most at risk of imminent demolition.


Photos:




































​


----------



## Ether (Feb 20, 2007)

Funny, i was only thinking this morning i need to make a trip here.

Love the photos they look great, especially the open warehouse with the water on the floor. 

Whats security like on this place, is there any at the moment ?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 20, 2007)

Ether wrote.



> Whats security like on this place, is there any at the moment ?



Lets have no discussion about security/access here please. Keep it to PMs.

B


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2007)

Good pics reaperman. Brilliant. Did you go in the underground part? they were built in case the place was bombed in the war, so production could carry on underground. will you be going back?

Excellent pictures again. Thank you for sharing. 

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics Reaps -pleased to hear you got to see the place  
Particularly dig the one with the reflection in the water

Lb


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 20, 2007)

Lets have no discussion about security/access here please. Keep it to PMs.

Hi Bishop

I'm thinking that if I was travelling a fair distance to a site I would rather go with a wee bit of knoweledge of what access is like. 

Is this not part and parcel of reports if not is there an area we can designate to that sort of thing.

Simon-G


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2007)

Simon-G;10561; said:


> I'm thinking that if I was travelling a fair distance to a site I would rather go with a wee bit of knoweledge of what access is like.
> 
> Is this not part and parcel of reports if not is there an area we can designate to that sort of thing.



That's what the private message facility is for.


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Krela,

Silly me, thanks for that. 

Simon-G


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 20, 2007)

What I can say about security it that there are security men in the gatehouse 24 hours a day and they do patrol. There is CCTV on site and demolition workers on site 7 days a week.

As Bishop and Krela said lets keep the details to PM's,


----------



## snappel (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't be put off though - there are at least three fairly easy ways of getting in unseen, none of which require difficult climbing or tunnelling. You've just got to use your initiative a bit...


----------



## Potter (Mar 4, 2007)

Fantastic.

My dad used to work there.


----------



## carew (Jan 29, 2008)

i wouldn't mind going over if any1 is interested.


----------



## snappel (Jan 29, 2008)

You might be a bit late. Although the active part of the plant (MG-TF production) is still there, along with the flight shed, most of the rest has gone. During my final visit this time last year demolition of the 'south works' was well underway - I dare say most of this has gone now. West Works is gone, East Works I think went months ago.

Would be interesting to see what _is_ left. I drove past Birmingham on the M5 last week but didn't have time to stop - maybe I'll make a special effort next time.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

This is one site that I seriously want to see more then anything at the moment, and the one with the cars still on the production line too


----------

